# Would you give up regular work for uber?



## Rikkah (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey guys. Ive been doing uber a few nights a week (weekend) and i currently work as a storeperson lifting heavy containers all day everyday. Making 38k a year so nothing special. Would you drop that work and take a fulltime ubering? 
Lets be honest my paycheck works out 700 a week. Ubering for 40-50 hours can clear that easily. Even on a down week it should come close right?

Im just looking for advice or anyone who has done the same. 

Cheers


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

HELL NO!

On paper it might look like you are making more then your current job but once you take out all your running costs tax's and GST it's not worth it.
You have a day job, stick to it and uber on the weekends for a bit of extra cash.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I wouldn't do that. Uber is best as a secondary source of income.

Have a regular source of income with all the safeguards and benefits that paid employment provides and, by all means, see how you go supplementing it with income from Uber.

Uber's returns tend to be low once you take into account all relevant expenses and additional depreciation of your car. You also strike very quiet periods.

You don't have income protection or sick leave if you are sick or injured. You may suddenly incur additional expenses because your car is off the road for an extended period and reduced or no income.

Uber can suddenly and significantly reduce fares and has often done just that including in most Australian cities in which it operates.

Tread carefully.


----------



## pwdinwy (Feb 24, 2017)

Can only talk about UberEats, but, NO WAY!

What takes me 5-6 hours with eats I can make in 2 hours in my other jobs. I would give up uber if I worked enough hours in other jobs.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Rikkah said:


> Lets be honest my paycheck works out 700 a week.


That's $700 per week with _*nothing more to pay*_. There's no additional GST, income tax, or car maintenance costs that must come out of your pocket. Then there's the silent expense of depreciation. Your car will depreciate a lot quicker if you do Uber full-time and be worth substantially less when you decide to sell it or it dies. You will be much better off sticking with your current job and doing 12-18 hours on Friday and Saturday nights. Assuming you drive to work, you could also do a trip or two on the way to and from work using the destination filter. That'll more than cover your running costs to and from work and allow you to claim the mileage as a tax deduction. As Jack pointed out, Uber can and has dropped rates on zero notice, and there is literally nothing you can do about it. That'll mean you either have to take a pay cut or work more hours to make the same amount as you did before.


----------



## rjch (Jul 26, 2017)

I'll second letmethehellin's initial response - HELL NO!

I did much the same thing - though in my case, I quit my last job for specific reasons that had nothing to do with driving for Uber. Driving for Uber is most definitely only a temporary measure whilst I find my next job.


----------



## Rikkah (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the responses.
I guess i should elaborate a bit, i will be looking for new work. The current workplace involves working extra for no overtime. Shitty managers and constant abuse from customers due to shitty policies. I will be searching for new work but to hold me over?

Cheers


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

Rikkah said:


> The current workplace involves working extra for no overtime


This is wrong. Join your union. You can also refuse to do overtime.

Look for work while still in your current job. Losing that $700/w will soon send you broke.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Rikkah said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses.
> I guess i should elaborate a bit, i will be looking for new work. The current workplace involves working extra for no overtime. Shitty managers and constant abuse from customers due to shitty policies. I will be searching for new work but to hold me over?
> 
> Cheers


Find your new job first. And refuse to work unpaid overtime. You can't be forced to work for nothing, and they're going to create all sorts of legal problems for themselves if they try.


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

**** no
i regret it now


----------



## randyclark (Jul 14, 2017)

maybe or not, if i have the time


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

Rikkah said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses.
> .... i will be looking for new work. The current workplace involves working extra for no overtime.
> Shitty managers and constant abuse from customers due to shitty policies........I will be searching for new work ...
> 
> Cheers


Sounds just like uber, but with better pay and conditions


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

Cyber Snowflake said:


> Sounds just like uber, but with better pay and conditions


Lol I was about to say the same thing!

In all honesty mate, don't worry about Uber.
Keep doing your job, If you're on a salary, some times you do have to work over time un paid (dont know what the legal law is on this)
Either they need to give you time off in lou, or get on the phone to ombudsman and tell them whats going on and they will sort it out.

Look for a new job while you work at your current job.

The only time Uber is beneficial is when you have a day job and you want some money on the side but you don't really need it. 
Even then it still sucks your soul.


----------

